# Need a reliable supplier



## LegionUndefined (Mar 8, 2019)

Looking for humatrope or equivalent. Can’t seem to find anything legit online


----------



## Spongy (Mar 8, 2019)

Rule 7 ban.

Everyone make sure you read the uncensored forum rules.  Asking for a source anywhere on the forum will result in a ban


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 8, 2019)

Bye-bye birdie....


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 8, 2019)

Bummer. I really liked him


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 8, 2019)

i liike it...Thats how u handle shit


----------



## snake (Mar 8, 2019)

I tried to help the poor boy.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Mar 8, 2019)

He was my favorite new guy named LegionUndefined.  Sad, sad case here.


----------



## Lizard King (Mar 8, 2019)

I didn't even get the chance to ask him to send me $500 for some great hopes and bad promises!


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 8, 2019)

Isn’t everyone looking for a reliable source?


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 8, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Isn’t everyone looking for a reliable source?



Im after an unreliable one but I think it's just because my life is too drama free


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 8, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Im after an unreliable one but I think it's just because my life is too drama free


Then I’m your guy, send me what you think is fair and I’ll hook you up or maybe not.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Mar 8, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Im after an unreliable one but I think it's just because my life is too drama free


I would suggest you check out Steroidology, also look into PSL.  

Top notch consumer grade packaging with no idea on if you'll receive a product, and if you do you have no idea what it really is!


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 8, 2019)

This all sounds great.  Thanks guys!


----------



## Viduus (Mar 8, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Bummer. I really liked him



Thats the last time I name my kid after a new guy :/


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 8, 2019)

LegionUndefined said:


> Looking for a bbc or equivalent. Can’t seem to find anything legit online



try craigslist


----------



## DF (Mar 8, 2019)

Welcome to the UG!......


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 10, 2019)

Gone but not forgotten


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 10, 2019)

Saved this poor bastard alot of money...


----------



## Mayday (Mar 10, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Isn’t everyone looking for a reliable source?



I used to search online for a source..

..of unconditional love.

All I found were overweight women with bad hygiene, opiate addicted single mothers, and crusty middle aged men with a yearning for butthole.

I showed them though! Now I furiously inject snake oil into my butt cheeks in a vein attempt to recapture my youth so I can go back online and find overweight women with bad hygiene, opiate addicted single mothers, and crusty middle aged men with a yearning for butthole. Only a few ml left UNTIL.. 

*G-R-E-A-T-N-E-S-S*




Life is fun. It's a wonderful life, in fact. (obligatory exorcist 3 quote)


----------



## Grego (Mar 11, 2019)

Later dude


----------



## crossfit4983 (Apr 17, 2019)

*im lost*

if you were a newbie at all of this online, where would you start ... Seems like so many fake things online.. Everyone says most are fake and scams , so then what.  Not asking for sources, just asking for advice


----------



## Trump (Apr 17, 2019)

I would advise you make an introduction in the intro section first. You might not even be in need of anything except diet and training tips



crossfit4983 said:


> if you were a newbie at all of this online, where would you start ... Seems like so many fake things online.. Everyone says most are fake and scams , so then what.  Not asking for sources, just asking for advice


----------



## Mythos (Apr 18, 2019)

crossfit4983 said:


> if you were a newbie at all of this online, where would you start ... Seems like so many fake things online.. Everyone says most are fake and scams , so then what.  Not asking for sources, just asking for advice



Some advice: if it sounds too good to be true then it is. 
Also +1 what trump said about dialing in training and diet.


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 18, 2019)

I need both training and diet.


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 18, 2019)

Also, I'm new here. My current source is to reliable, can someone recommend an unreliable one.

Please serve it all up on a silver platter. I'm too lazy to do the work


----------



## Spongy (Apr 18, 2019)

Rumpy said:


> Also, I'm new here. My current source is to reliable, can someone recommend an unreliable one.
> 
> Please serve it all up on a silver platter. I'm too lazy to do the work



we have a rule against shitposting that we selectively inforce.


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 18, 2019)

Spongy said:


> we have a rule against shitposting that we selectively inforce.


I guess the rules have changed. I'll keep that in mind, thanks Sponger


----------



## Spongy (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm going to call myself out on this one...

Enforce*

Surprised Jin didnt see that.


----------



## Jin (Apr 18, 2019)

Spongy said:


> I'm going to call myself out on this one...
> 
> Enforce*
> 
> Surprised Jin didnt see that.



I think I've had this conversation with Deuce. 

Spelling and grammar have little in common. 

I’m completely inept when it comes to the first and fluent at a 4th grade level with the second.


----------



## Viduus (Apr 18, 2019)

Spongy said:


> I'm going to call myself out on this one...
> 
> Enforce*
> 
> Surprised Jin didnt see that.



Man today is a beautiful day! I’m not alone in the universe anymore...


----------

